#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Project Manager - Basic Skills Training courses

## mej

Some skills training courses to help any project manager.  Hope these help in your professional development.

*Project Negotiation Skills* 
http://4e8ae9ae.ultrafiles.net

*Time Management Tips for Busy Professionals* 
http://496284bf.ultrafiles.net

*Effectively Managing Multiple Projects* 
http://ef2bb74c.ultrafiles.net

*Creating as Successful Vendor Relationship* 
http://1f46618d.ultrafiles.net

*Assuring Project quality* 
http://c67d9c7f.ultrafiles.net

*Basic Risk Management for Consulting Engineers* 
http://9a4ebde4.ultrafiles.net




Instructions for fast downloading:
1. Copy and paste one of the links into the URL command line of your browser (suggest to open a new window first)
2. Wait 7 seconds for the countdown timer in the upper right corner
3. Click the orange button in the top right corner that says "Skip this Ad".

If you find this information useful, please post a reply such as Thanks.  Simply posting a reply will keep this thread alive and encourage sharing of other interesting materials.  Have a good day and keep learning.See More: Project Manager - Basic Skills Training courses

----------


## f81aa

Thank you, mej.

Regards

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks mej,

Best Regards,

Amit

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks mej,

Best Regards,

Amit

----------


## aadamx

Thanks Mej!!

Another courses, do you have?

----------


## nghiah5

Best thank. Good document

----------


## M5416

Thanks for sharing

----------


## Sontirat

Good for sharing


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## notachance

Thanks friend.  I need to improve these skills.

----------


## pollar

Good Contribution!

----------


## notachance

Thanks!

----------


## suga2009

Thank you.

----------


## notachance

thank you mej

See More: Project Manager - Basic Skills Training courses

----------


## Beni_pgn

please share other link

----------


## rivera2411

Hello, can you share the new links?

----------

